# Peacock's Pocket Report



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Fished this morning off Peacock's Pocket Road in the MINWR, fishing with soft plastics(all black or black with gold flake), caught 17 Trout, most of them legal, keeping 5 of them. Also had what i think was a small Tarpon hit, but i'm not sure. Looked like one anyway. With all the rain we have had the fishing in this area has been very good, but you have to fish the Marsh side of the Pocket, not the river side  By the way with the Shuttle Launch, this area is closed 3 days before and 1 day after.


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*Great info*

Thanks for the report and the info on the closure.
Good thing to know.
thanks again,


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Good to hear you got into them. What time is dinner.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Too late for Dinner Koz, but i got me some Uncle Buck's from Bass Pro and coated the fillets, deep fried them. Now the Wife say's she likes them better then Pompano?  Trout are pretty good but more so than the Pomp's?


----------



## ashrafel68 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Peacock's Pocket*



Reelbehind said:


> Fished this morning off Peacock's Pocket Road in the MINWR,


Did you fish off the road or did you wade ????


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Ash, i fished off the road. I really don't think you would want to wade the marsh side of Peacock Pocket with all those Gators, i see so many that before i get out of my truck i make sure none are close by, which has happened before . And by the way, when you do get out of your car or truck, listen to make sure no RattleSnakes are around, saw two of them last week  Other than that have fun there and catch some fish


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

How far of a drive is this from Mickeytown?


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

E

Which side of Orlando are you on? It takes me about an hour. I live out by Wekiva Springs State Park.


----------



## ashrafel68 (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks Reelbehind for the info  ..


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Creek, i live on the East side of Orlando,up state road 419,almost in Seminole County. E, it depends on where you live in Orlando. It is around a 45 min drive for me, but sometimes with this traffic


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm over in Dr. Phillips. Sounds like a bit of a drive but I might try to fish Saturday, maybe Cocoa.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

e you won't be able to fish anywhere in Titusville this weekend, because of the Shuttle launch. They close 2 days before and one day after a successful launch. I am sure it includes Peacock's Pocket. If I am wrong someone will chime in.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Creek you are right  but E, you can still fish Cocoa. I thought it was 3 day's before and 1 day after?


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

You are right Reel 3 before 1 after


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Creek, do you know if it is open now? They don't know when the Shuttle is going up so i would think it is?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm going to try to hit the pier at Cocoa this afternoon around 5. My girlfriend is getting some tattoo work done in Canaveral and I won't have anything else to do.

I'll probably fish the sides for drum, maybe some blues or ladyfish will show up.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Creek, do you know if it is open now?

No I don,t


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

I heard on another board the Playa Linda is open again.


----------



## Reelbehind (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks Creek, just might hit it if the business slows down this week


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Let me know how you do. If it is still open this weekend, I will go.


----------

